# Fun pictures from Gigi's pet expo adventure last Saturday



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Sorry for such a late pic post, but I have been having trouble posting these for the past few days. I was wondering why half the pictures would only show up. But I just realized that if I want to post so many pictures, I have to put them in two posts! LOL  And sorry for the low quality of these pictures, I had my camera on the wrong setting the whole time! And sorry the pictures are different sizes, my photo editor program is being weird.









This adorable dress is by Des(go fetch) as well. And the adorable bow is by Marj 









We went to the Super Pet Expo this past weekend. It is huge!!!!! Hundreds of pet owners all from around the DC metro area go here every year. I always see a wide variety of pets, breeds of dogs and entertainment  Everything down to cats to 180 pound st. bernards, even monkeys and chickens, this place has it all!









Cutest 11 week old shih tzu puppy ever!









Laurie and Andrew with the teacup agility demonstrations. Laurie said when she saw Gigi, that Gigi should be doing teacup agility. I think it looks like fun, we’ll see!









Gigi reached over and kissed Andrew!!! I swear she has never been that close to another canine creature without turning her nose up to them! He is also the first maltese she has seen since we got her from her breeders house in November! I was so surprised LOL 


















This little Chihuahua was 1 pound 3 ounces all her life and she was 13 years old!! Gigi didn’t understand how she could be sooo small.









Their size comparison! LOL









I have never seen a Chinese Crested Powderpuff before in person. I tell you, she was adorable!!



























The MOST gentlest dog breed over 100 pounds, the Newfies 









He looks sooo comfortable









Awwww she was matching her stroller 









This made me laugh! LOL Even Labradors get pushed around in strollers these days  









Oh, and this shirt was worn by another adult Lab. Who says only little dogs wear clothes? LOL









He liked chewing on this coonhound’s long ears.









Westie showing his Scottish family pride 









These dogs both weigh 180 pounds!!! :shocked:









These two dogs gave each other kisses right when I missed getting a picture of it!









This little yorkie was camera shy but I had to get a picture of her. Last year I remember seeing her and her owner told me she was 18.5 years old! So this year makes her 19.5 year old! I hope Gigi lives that long and I hope to see her again next year  Her owner says she barely has any health problems so far too!! What a blessed doggie :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

These two maltese were just the cutest things! They were from Misty Mountain Maltese and I heard about them in our area when I was looking for a puppy, but I decided not to go with a BYB again. Don’t regret that decision 









These were just other maltese owners passing by. All the malts and owners were so nice. I had no idea there were so many maltese around here LOL









This were one of the vendors LOL









Mone of the little dogs were actually walking around. They were all carried by hand or bag, strolled around, and appearently even rolled around LOL I guess because they all could get stepped on by all the people and giant dogs!









This labradoodle has his own website!: http://k9rockstar.com/index.html There was a talent show earlier that day and a couple talent agents! How cool! 









That doggie carrier was just too cute!









Look at those two great danes’ sizes compared to those little girls!









These air/water dogs were having so much fun!


















This little daschund was knocked out! LOL


















They had a little and big mini indoor dog parks. Here’s Gigi in one.









This is all Gigi does when put down; Asked to be picked up again. LOL I heard somebody say in the background, ‘Awwww she looks like a ballerina!” 









Here’s Gigi not want to associate with the other dogs. LOL


















Laurie and Andrew at their vendor. Laurie called Gigi “Andrew’s girlfriend”! LOL 









This was Gigi less than five minutes after we got in the car. We put the potty pad down since she hadn’t used it in about 6 hours, and she just got some water and fell asleep. LOL Don’t worry, the car wasn’t moving yet.









This pic is from last year’s expo. This is Elwood, the World’s Ugliest Dog champion winner. 

I think I should just start wearing a shirt with the maltese standard on it and a picture of a maltese with long hair, because people don’t think she is a maltese. They are like, “I have never seen them so small” and Gigi is four pounds(on a good day) and they have never seen a malt with long hair before. The maltese owners all said that she looks like the perfect maltese. They thought she was a show maltese! LOL They also wondered where I got her from. I said a reputable show breeder and they say, “Wow, was she expensive?” or “She is so much prettier than my maltese.” Besides the two that I met that were from a BYB, the other malts were from the pet stores. Around here, there are many pet stores make a lot of money and a couple of them carry only “teacup” maltese and yorkies puppies. 









I had to post this picture! The dress is by Des again! I just love this color! And of course the bow is by the talented Marj! Gigi will be wearing this dress to Andrew's birthday party this Saturday. I will post pics from his party hopefully this Sunday 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

How fun -those are great pics  i love gigi's dress


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

What wonderful pictures Briana, Gigi is adorable as always. :wub: I love the picture of Gigi kissing Andrew, thank you for sharing.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, what fabulous pictures!!! Gigi is majorly adorable!!! That dress and bow are soooo cute!!!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Gigi is beautiful in her dresses. I had to shake my head at the sight of the malt with purple ears. The poor ugly dog made me laugh but he is still lovable.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What great pictures! Gigi certainly stood out as the prettiest Maltese there. She should be the poster girl for why you should get a Maltese from a reputable show breeder and not a BYB or pet shop like you said the other Malts were from.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

What pretty little doggies, Gigi is soooo beautiful :wub: :wub2: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pictures and it looks like you had such a fun day. I'd love to go to something like that. 
Thanks for sharing your pictures.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Gigi is a little cutie :wub: That Pet Expo looked like so much fun!


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

Absolutely love the pics!!! And Beautiful dress and bow combos (sigh) :wub: :wub:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

WOW o WOW!
thanks for posting all the photos!! I am so envious - I want to go to an expo like that!!! 
I loved looking at all the photos.
Gigi is a Doll - the dress is fantastic!!


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

what fantastic pics! gigi is such a pretty little girl :wub: 

looks like it was an amazing day!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Mar 27 2009, 11:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752620


> What great pictures! Gigi certainly stood out as the prettiest Maltese there. She should be the poster girl for why you should get a Maltese from a reputable show breeder and not a BYB or pet shop like you said the other Malts were from.[/B]


LOL I know! They were all trying to get a picture of her like a celebrity!  I told them, if they want to see some beautiful maltese, they should go to Spoiledmaltese.com! 
And Marj everybody loved your matching bows! They were sooo much better than all the bows at the expo.


Thanks everybody for your sweet comments! :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

what awesome pics!!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, that sure looks like fun. You got some great pictures of all the adorable fluffs & non-fluffies. And you got to meet Laurie & Andrew too. :aktion033: Gigi is beautiful in her little dress,I can see why she'd be the shining star. I love her long legs,just like a little model. Thanks for sharing all the great pics.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Those were great pictures! Looks like you and Gigi had a great time. She is a little doll.


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

Fascinating pictures! Your little Gigi is 4lbs? Babygirl last weighed in at 4.6lbs. How long did it take Gigi's hair to grow out? Is her hair thick? Babygirl's hair is so thick that she is looking twice as big with all that hair! 

Thanks for the pictures....very interesting & it looked like so much fun!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Mar 28 2009, 02:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752667


> Fascinating pictures! Your little Gigi is 4lbs? Babygirl last weighed in at 4.6lbs. How long did it take Gigi's hair to grow out? Is her hair thick? Babygirl's hair is so thick that she is looking twice as big with all that hair!
> 
> Thanks for the pictures....very interesting & it looked like so much fun!!![/B]


Gigi is only four pounds if she eats all her food, which is rare LOL Her hair does not touch the ground yet, maybe about another 1" or 1.5" it will. Gigi is about 10 months old now and I have NEVER cut her hair. Gigi hair is super silky and shiny, not as thick as most of the maltese on this forum I've noticed. I like it because it's way easier to deal with and she can wear clothes for many hours without any matts or tangles! Not even lying! Gigi wore that dress for over 6 hours that day, and when I took it off, her hair was all messy looking but as soon as she shook her body, the hair layed right back down straight. No matts under her underarms either!


----------



## babygirlmom (Jul 3, 2007)

I think I am going to have problems with growing BBgirls hair out because it is so thick! But, I am trying. I brush & comb it out every night & since doing that, we have stayed ahead of the mats & tangles. We will just have to see. I have a feeling I am going to end up cutting it all off though because we live in the desert & it's so hot. Even though she stays in 90% of the time, I am just worried it will even be too uncomfortable for her inside.

Your little Gigi is just adorable...love that face!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Babygirlmom @ Mar 28 2009, 02:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752669


> I think I am going to have problems with growing BBgirls hair out because it is so thick! But, I am trying. I brush & comb it out every night & since doing that, we have stayed ahead of the mats & tangles. We will just have to see. I have a feeling I am going to end up cutting it all off though because we live in the desert & it's so hot. Even though she stays in 90% of the time, I am just worried it will even be too uncomfortable for her inside.
> 
> Your little Gigi is just adorable...love that face![/B]


Thanks your babygirl is adorable as well! Don't give up on the hair! LOL


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

What beautiful wonderful pictures. Thanks so much for sharing. And it does look like sweet Gigi, is starting to spread her wings. You are such a great Mommy.!!!!!


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*GRAND pictures, thank you so much for shaing hem. wooahh there is so much going on...I have to look at them again.

your sweetheart looks stunnig in her lovely spring dress.

thanks :yes: *


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: :wub: Aww Briana , Gigi is beautiful  
Those are some beautiful pictures of some adorable fluffs! :wub: 
Looks like everyone had fun :biggrin:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Great pictures!! We had so much fun looking at them and beautiful Gigi.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow that looked like a fun day.Gigi looks like she had a blast and the picture with Andrew priceless. :wub: :wub: 
Laurie does such wonderful work for the United Maltese Rescue I would love to meet her one day. We are friends on Facebook 
through some mutual friends .


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Oh what wonderful pictures and I think they were fine. It looked like so much fune!!!!!


Diane


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Wonderful pictures! Looks like you and Gigi had a great time!!!!


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Wow - I had so much fun looking at your picture. Thanks for the captions, too. I feel like I was there!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

That looked like such a fun day. Your pictures were great. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

OMG Briana, it is so surprise your little Gabrielle was a standout . . .she is the perfect model indeed and definitely the BELLE of the ball . . .and I am so thrilled to finally see her model her new gofetch outfits . . . please please make her a gofetch furbaby okay (when you find the time to take a break - no rush) . . . 

I think that Gigi's heart has been stolen by Andrew . .they are soo cute together . . I am sure she had an even more special time at the pet expo because of his presence . .LOVE IS IN THE AIR.

We have a pet expo here every may and although not as much people and dogs like the one you've experienced, it is a lot of fun and a lot of vendors hand out dog and treat food samples . .I love it . . .and I always bring a stroller so I don't have Annika wanting me to carry her . . .Gigi is like Annika, always wanting to be carried and MUST be next to her mama :wub: 

I love all the different pics of different breeds . .thanks for sharing such wonderful pictures of your expo experience . .I am sure this is one event you will go again next year . . . :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

amazing photos!!! lol at the lab in the stroller. :HistericalSmiley: how cute is that?

the picture of andrew and gigi kissing is way too cute!! that's so cute how laurie was 

calling gigi andrew's girlfriend. :wub2: and that chinese crested powderpuff is so cute! 

i didn't even know the powderpuff variety existed! i've only heard of the hairless variety.

anyway, he/she looks like a maltese with black ears. very cute. :wub: 

omg, gigi is so beautiful. :wub: :wub: :wub: 

:smheat: 

she is growing into such a stunning little beauty!

thanks for sharing all your photos with us. please be sure to take lots of pics at andrew's

birthday, and post them on SM! :biggrin:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Gigi's dresses and bows are gorgeous. I really enjoyed these pictures. :wub: Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks everybody for your nice comments!

Me and Gigi are about to be on our way to Andrew's Birthday party!  I'll make sure to take tons of photos and share them with you all


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow...I really enjoyed your pictures...they were wonderful. That chihuahua sure was tiny. My baby chi weighed 1.6 pounds at 5 weeks old! I cant imagine having an adult that tiny.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Gigi will be a hit at Andrew's birthday party~~~love all the pics!!! Bless her little heart, she was pooped when she got in the car. She is a little cutie!!!!! :tender: :tender: :tender:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Those are great pictures and little Gigi is beautiful. The expo looks like so much fun,maybe I can go next year. I'm only 2 hours away from D.C. :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

WONDERFUL PICTURES!!!!! The Expo looks soo much fun!! Gigi has grown, shes so cute..its fun seeing her grow on SM, what a cutie pie. love seeing her pics! thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

What a wonderful event. The photos are amazing!!!! Thanks for sharing them with us. :chili: :chili: :aktion033: 

And I think Gigi just might be in LOVE -- with Andrew. Too cute. :wub: :wub:


----------



## jennifer&bella (Feb 4, 2009)

The Doggie Expo looked like sooo much fun!!! How neat! Your Giselle is wonderful! She is a beauty.

By the way...someone should moisten poor Elwood's tongue for him. Thanks for all the neat pics....


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Great photos!!!! :thumbsup: Gigi is simply gorgeous!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Aww all the pups are so cute!

I love Gigi's dress and matching bow :wub2:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Great pics!! :wub: Looks like Gigi has a celebrity BF. :two thumbs up:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Tiger's Mom @ Mar 28 2009, 12:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752762


> OMG Briana, it is so surprise your little Gabrielle was a standout . . .she is the perfect model indeed and definitely the BELLE of the ball . . .and I am so thrilled to finally see her model her new gofetch outfits . . . please please make her a gofetch furbaby okay (when you find the time to take a break - no rush) . . .
> 
> I think that Gigi's heart has been stolen by Andrew . .they are soo cute together . . I am sure she had an even more special time at the pet expo because of his presence . .LOVE IS IN THE AIR.
> 
> ...


LOL I will for sure make Gigi a gofetch furbaby when I find the time 
Everybody was asking where I got her dress and bow from and they all said and noticed how loved miss Gigi is when I told them she has her dresses and bows custom made :biggrin:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

You and Gigi had a full, fun day!!!! I so enjoyed seeing all your pictures!

Isn't it funny when you see other maltese that are not on SM? I sometimes forget that there are maltese owners outside of our SM group LOL.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

how much fun that all looks. Hubby and I cheered for Andrew every week on the television show he was one. We really hoped that he would win and show the world that it's ok to love little dogs and that they make great companions. Everytime Hunter gets on his hind legs and dances I remember Andrew and Laurie's dance routine. I wish I could have gone to that Expo - it just looks like so much fun!


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks like tons of fun!

BTW. Harry is a big fan of Andrew too! 


Jessie


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thank you everybody for looking!!


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Mar 28 2009, 12:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=752654


> what awesome pics!!!!![/B]


 That looks like so much fun. Im going to have to see if they have somethinbg like that around my area. Gigi is such a beautiful little girl!!


----------

